# Watch out for those young ones of today.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Many of the young people of today will be of voting age as soon as 2 years and many more 4 years after that. 
They will be all about gun control to the point of banning private citizens from owning a gun that can be gotten by a deranged person.

Many grew up in a city/urban environment, single parent family, no training by any one in the family, schools or out door camps.

All they know at this point in time is guns kill people, many were/are school kids. Not to mention helpless animals
They do not hunt, nor do they belong to sportsmans clubs that have skeet trap and sporting clays courses, pistol and rifle ranges.

So hang on to your hats and make plans to hold on to your guns by what ever means you must.

 Al


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

*You are 110% correct. The population of the East Coast is growing leaps and bounds the same as the Left Coast while the ideals and values of the Mid States are losing ground rapidly. Very sad and extremely SCARY.*


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

True... all we can do is to be good examples and REALLY TRY to INTRODUCE new members to our shooting community.


----------

